# iphone4 vs any other phone



## Sweet FA (Jun 4, 2011)

My contract's nearly up so I'm looking around for what to get next. I had a play on my friend's iphone4 last week and it's lovely and smooth and Appley but is it the best there is? Should I be looking at alternatives or aren't there any? Any glaring problems with the iphone? 

Ta for any advice.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd say the Samsung Galaxy SII is the best phone currently available. It's likely to be my next handset, although the HTC Sensation is also temptingly good.



> For a handset with such a broad range of standout features and specs, the Galaxy S II is remarkably easy to summarize. It's the best Android smartphone yet, but more importantly, it might well be the best smartphone, period. Of course, a 4.3-inch screen size won't suit everyone, no matter how stupendously thin the device that carries it may be, and we also can't say for sure that the Galaxy S II would justify a long-term iOS user foresaking his investment into one ecosystem and making the leap to another. Nonetheless, if you're asking us what smartphone to buy today, unconstrained by such externalities, the Galaxy S II would be the clear choice. Sometimes it's just as simple as that.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/28/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-review/


----------



## Cid (Jun 4, 2011)

That screen sounds amazing... Hopefully the next few years will see Samsung (and competitors) cutting the manufacture costs for larger versions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> My contract's nearly up so I'm looking around for what to get next. I had a play on my friend's iphone4 last week and it's lovely and smooth and Appley but is it the best there is? Should I be looking at alternatives or aren't there any? Any glaring problems with the iphone?
> 
> Ta for any advice.


 
My advice would be to get yourself to a phone shop and have a play some phones. Nothing beats hands on experience.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2011)

I would say that if you can afford it, the iPhone 4 is still king in ease of use.

Shiny new version of Apples mobile operating system is revealed next week so expect some funky new features.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 4, 2011)

You could wait and see what the iPhone 5 is like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> You could wait and see what the iPhone 5 is like.


 
Yeah I wouldn't buy a new phone until full details of that is out but you'd still need to actually have a play with the phones that are out there (Android, HP WebOS, Windows) to get a feel for what you like in terms of user experience.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 5, 2011)

Support open source. Don't line the pockets of Apple who are just getting to big for there boots. Go for Android and be free. Just my opinion.  I just think Apple are petty, sueing companies all the time over miner things. Plus you won't have flash if you get an iPhone , this is due to another of Apples silly disputes with Adobe.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 5, 2011)

iOS is a long way behind Android, but it has way more apps and they are, generally, of a higher standard. 

I've had both and have settled on Android, but I'm a phone geek. I'd probably still recommend the iPhone 4 over an Android handset for people who just want their phone to do stuff quickly, easily and intuitively.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Support open source. Don't line the pockets of Apple who are just getting to big for there boots. Go for Android and be free. Just my opinion.  I just think Apple are petty, sueing companies all the time over miner things. Plus you won't have flash if you get an iPhone , this is due to another of Apples silly disputes with Adobe.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

I hardly ever find the lack of Flash on my iPhone a problem.  In an case it is possible to have Flash content on an iPhone if you want it; I have it on mine.

Anyway, lack of Flash can be a plus: no annoying Flash adverts on websites.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> I hardly ever find the lack of Flash on my iPhone a problem.  In an case it is possible to have Flash content on an iPhone if you want it; I have it on mine.
> 
> Anyway, lack of Flash can be a plus: no annoying Flash adverts on websites.


 
Didn't really want to get into a format debate but the above sums it up well. The whole flash thing really is a non starter...


----------



## newbie (Jun 5, 2011)

the key thing for me was that you can't change the battery on an iphone, when it's flat it has to be recharged and that's that.  bonkers.

however if, and it's still a fantastically big if, they can make a 30 day liquid metal battery work for the iphone 5 that becomes a total irrelevance.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The whole flash thing really is a non starter...


Now that _really_ is a bollocks claim. Vast amounts of websites present very useful content in Flash. If your phone doesn't support Flash, then you'll be missing out on that content. 

For example, on my iPhone I couldn't access my WordPress stats. I can do that on my phone now and it's *very* useful.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Didn't really want to get into a format debate but the above sums it up well. The whole flash thing really is a non starter...


 
There's a much wider range of porn available when you have flash. And let's not pretend that that isn't a factor!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Now that _really_ is a bollocks claim. Vast amounts of websites present very useful content in Flash. If your phone doesn't support Flash, then you'll be missing out on that content.
> 
> For example, on my iPhone I couldn't access my WordPress stats. I can do that on my phone now and it's *very* useful.



Yeah, I couldn't use my work metrics dashboard with a flash enabled phone. Pretty essential. 

When you're using an iPhone you don't feel you're limited, it's only when you're not limited do you truly appreciate it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> There's a much wider range of porn available when you have flash. And let's not pretend that that isn't a factor!


 
It's never been an issue in the two years I've had an iPhone, nor is it a factor anyone I've known to have an iPhone have complained about (the number one complaint is battery life which is pretty poor). Mobile porn is as about as low down on my list as you can get (and porn generally tbh)!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Now that _really_ is a bollocks claim. Vast amounts of websites present very useful content in Flash. If your phone doesn't support Flash, then you'll be missing out on that content.
> 
> For example, on my iPhone I couldn't access my WordPress stats. I can do that on my phone now and it's *very* useful.


 
How strange, I've managed three different wordpress blogs (one being one of the biggest in the UK) with zero problem (tbh mobile traffic analysis isn't exactly the best way to manage your numbers ime) and it was no problem because there was an app for that. Hence the issue being a non starter. Flash will be superseded by HTML5 from what I can see, more and more sites are adding that or offering work arounds due to the sheer numbers of people using iPhones and iPads. It's a red herring, no normal person will harp on about this, it's a geek issue.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyway...this is why I said what I said, didn't really want to get into another tedious format 'debate' and watch the usual boring same points be regurgitated again and again without any respect to reality...

The main point made still stands, for the OP, go to a shop or two, play with any phone that looks appealing. Decide based on how you feel about the experience not what a load of geek point scoring hypotheticals onliners want you to believe!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's a red herring, no normal person will harp on about this, it's a geek issue.


It is an issue and you can find ample evidence of 'normal' people being frustrated by their phone's inability to access a large chunk of the web. It will certainly be less of an issue in the future, but to go into some weird denial about the problem is, well, weird.

It's the same for the iPad too:





> According to a recent survey, researchers at Changewave found that the most common dislike among Ipad owners was the device's lack of Flash support. Apple's dear leader Steve Jobs has made it clear that he will not allow devices running Iphone OS to use Adobe's Flash.
> Given that over 80 per cent of respondents in the report claim to use their Ipads for web browsing and almost 50 per cent for viewing video, areas in which Flash is particularly pervasive, it's not surprising that users find lack of support for the format annoying.
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1649835/ipad-users-annoyed-lack-flash-support


----------



## BigTom (Jun 5, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> My advice would be to get yourself to a phone shop and have a play some phones. Nothing beats hands on experience.



^^ this
I went for an htc desire over an iphone because I wanted to be able to change the battery and because the lack of ability to use microSD cards to expand the iphone memory really pisses me off.
Plus I have an ipod touch so I can get iphone apps if I want them, and I liked the idea of being able to geek out with android and set things up exactly as I want them (though I never got round to doing it).
I found the ipod touch screen better/more responsive, but having direct pointer control on the desire was great (I don't know how to describe it, not a mouse obviously or a trackpad, like one of the nipple things that were on some laptops, but far better).. now that I'm back to my ipod touch I find it really annoying when I make a spelling mistake that it's really difficult to hit the screen to put the cursor in exactly the right place and I usually have to delete and retype a whole word.  Obviously that isn't a huge issue but it turns out to be very annoying..


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> It is an issue and you can find ample evidence of 'normal' people being frustrated by their phone's inability to access a large chunk of the web. It will certainly be less of an issue in the future, but to go into some weird denial about the problem is, well, weird.
> 
> It's the same for the iPad too:


Like I said, you can have Flash content on the iPhone/iPad if you want it....and this is without jailbreaking.


BigTom said:


> now that I'm back to my ipod touch I find it really annoying when I make a spelling mistake that it's really difficult to hit the screen to put the cursor in exactly the right place and I usually have to delete and retype a whole word.  Obviously that isn't a huge issue but it turns out to be very annoying..


How is it "difficult"? 

You just tap on the general area, and drag the cursor to where you want it using the magnifying glass to see where it is.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Like I said, you can have Flash content on the iPhone/iPad if you want it....and this is without jailbreaking.


Is that using the clunky Smokescreen app?

I think most punters would prefer a proper built in solution, don't you?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm now the proud owner of a Galaxy SII. I went and had a play on the iphone and the HTC Sensation too & the Samsung just felt lighter, faster, easy to use (tho all 3 aren't exactly rocket science even for a touch screen n00b like me). Just need to figure out how to delete some of the crap that's already on it and personalise it more & I'm good to go (granted I haven't looked at the instruction book yet...). It's _so_ quick for browsing it's untrue.

Cheers again.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> I'm now the proud owner of a Galaxy SII.


Good call! I hope to get one soon.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Is that using the clunky Smokescreen app?
> 
> I think most punters would prefer a proper built in solution, don't you?


No.  I have three solutions at my disposal.  Three apps, available from the standard Apple App Store.  There's Skyfire, which is a browser that converts Flash videos into a format the iPhone/iPad can play, but only videos;  And Puffin and iSwifter (which is for iPad only) browsers, which render the Flash content on their own servers before sending it to the iOS device. The last two work with any Flash content; the only problems comes from content that is location restricted, ie iPlayer (due to the location of their servers), and anything that requires the mouse pointer to hover over an area, but that is the same for any touch screen only device.

Puffin and iSwifter work reasonably well; the page (along with the Flash content) is displayed just as it would be on a standard browser with Flash.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> No.  I have three solutions at my disposal.  Three apps, available from the standard Apple App Store.  There's Skyfire, which is a browser that converts Flash videos into a format the iPhone/iPad can play, but only videos;  And Puffin and iSwifter (which is for iPad only) browsers, which render the Flash content on their own servers before sending it to the iOS device. The last two work with any Flash content; the only problems comes from content that is location restricted, ie iPlayer (due to the location of their servers), and anything that requires the mouse pointer to hover over an area, but that is the same for any touch screen only device.
> 
> Puffin and iSwifter work reasonably well; the page (along with the Flash content) is displayed just as it would be on a standard browser with Flash.


You're _really_ arguing that people would rather be forced to install separate, clunky workaround apps where games are unplayable to do the job of something that comes built in on another phone?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> You're _really_ arguing that people would rather be forced to install separate, clunky workaround apps where games are unplayable to do the job of something that comes built in on another phone?


 
TBF I don't think I've ever played a flash game on my phone, I'd much rather have them as apps. Whilst I prefer android, there's no doubting that the iphone has a better range of games if that's your thing.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> My contract's nearly up so I'm looking around for what to get next. I had a play on my friend's iphone4 last week and it's lovely and smooth and Appley but is it the best there is? Should I be looking at alternatives or aren't there any? Any glaring problems with the iphone?
> 
> Ta for any advice.



As others have mentioned the Samsung G2 is worth a look, but I'd also look at the HTC line. They might not have specs quite as good, but I find the build quality far better and Sense is much nicer then Samsung's versions, although if you're geeky enough you can remove both,


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Whilst I prefer android, there's no doubting that the iphone has a better range of games if that's your thing.


Absolutely, but having built in Flash support on my phone has proved handy many, many times.


----------



## magneze (Jun 5, 2011)

I have flash on my android phone. But it's now switched to on demand rather than autoload. Apple is right one this one - it's shit for mobile. Useful to have the option but I can't remember the last time I used it tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Absolutely, but having built in Flash support on my phone has proved handy many, many times.


 
Everyone's needs are different, it's handy to have, but I use it so rarely...if anything I try to use simplified mobile sites if possible as its just so much faster when 3g/HSPA is patchy. I'm certainly not going to buy an iphone, but don't think it would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

I use Flash to view TVCatchup and BBC news videos pretty much every day.


----------



## c01642 (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Support open source. Don't line the pockets of Apple who are just getting to big for there boots. Go for Android and be free. Just my opinion.  I just think Apple are petty, sueing companies all the time over miner things. Plus you won't have flash if you get an iPhone , this is due to another of Apples silly disputes with Adobe.



Buy HTC and line the pockets of microsoft instead. MS get $5 for every HTC android handset sold. They are now persuing the other handset makers for higher fees.

http://www.businessinsider.com/htc-pays-microsoft-5-per-android-phone-2011-5


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

Each to their needs, phones should certainly have it, but I'd rather it was disabled by default. 

I watch so little anyway, that I'm not about to start trying on my mobile. The News app on sense I think does a better job of collecting stories then other third party apps I've tried, TBH the site is use most is the lightweight version of these boards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> I use Flash to view TVCatchup and BBC news videos pretty much every day.


 
And strangely so do I (you've just mentioned two of my most used apps), that lack of flash has proved a real annoyance!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

c01642 said:


> Buy HTC and line the pockets of microsoft instead. MS get $5 for every HTC android handset sold. They are now persuing the other handset makers for higher fees.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/htc-pays-microsoft-5-per-android-phone-2011-5


 

Slightly trickier as HTC also make Windows phone 7 devices, it will be interesting when they try and pick on a company that it just making android devices, Interesting they haven't tried to go for Google directly, mostly I suspect because they can afford the big lawyers.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> You're _really_ arguing that people would rather be forced to install separate, clunky workaround apps where games are unplayable to do the job of something that comes built in on another phone?


 
No.  I'm arguing that saying there is no Flash on iOS is simply untrue.  BTW which games are "unplayable"?  From the article you linked to about iSwifter:



> Can play a selection of flash games too!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> I use Flash to view TVCatchup and BBC news videos pretty much every day.


 
BBC News has an app.  TV Catchup has both iPad and iPhone specific versions.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> No.  I'm arguing that saying there is no Flash on iOS is simply untrue.  BTW which games are "unplayable"?  From the article you linked to about iSwifter:


Is iSwifter available for the iPhone?

This is the Puffin review:


> There were no problems in watching Flash contents, but it was almost impossible to play card games, etc...
> I think playing games is out of question.
> 
> http://appbank.us/productivity/ipho...mes-yes-music-will-play-too-its-revolutionary


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> BBC News has an app.  TV Catchup has both iPad and iPhone specific versions.


Don't tell me: you're now going to insist that it's better to have separate apps for everything too, yes?

Anyway enough of the Reality Distortion Field.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

Do you not think it's easier to use apps rather then websites?


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 5, 2011)

editor said:


> Is iSwifter available for the iPhone?
> 
> This is the Puffin review:


Most Flash games assume you have a mouse and keyboard, that could be the problem.



editor said:


> Don't tell me: you're now going to insist that it's better to have separate apps for everything too, yes?
> 
> Anyway enough of the Reality Distortion Field.


 
This rabid hatred you have of all things Apple and iOS is tiresome sometimes.  TVCatchup's WEBSITE has sections for iPhones and iPads; if you used it as much as you claim to you should know this.  As for the BBC News app, if you tried it (which you obviously haven't since you didn't even know of its existence) you'd know it's great.

Edit:



Global Stoner said:


> Do you not think it's easier to use apps rather then websites?


Indeed.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> This rabid hatred you have of all things Apple and iOS is tiresome sometimes.


 
I'm no apple fan and couldn't deal with their lockin, starting with itunes, but I can still admire their products.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 5, 2011)

I like apps!

My experience of android marketplace was consistently - and massively - dismal. In terms of sheer top notch timewasting, in my first year of android / iPod ownership I didn't find a single android game that could compete with even the top 20, 30 or - hell - maybe even 50 games I got off of the app store. 1 or 2 of the android games were playable, tbf most were just disappointing gash. 

And then I twigged that the foreign exchange transactions meant I'd been charged £40 more for apps than the up-front / apparent costing / charge, thanks to bank charges I hadn't been noticing. LOL!

My desire's only used for browsing these days. The marketplace is / apps are, afaic, duff and pointless. 

Maybe it'd be more functional if I was into twitter / blogging, but on the basis of my experience of android's thousand small shabinesses, I'm looking to move to an iPhone 5 without looking back for the foreseeable. Flash, meh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> I like apps!
> 
> My experience of android marketplace was consistently - and massively - dismal. In terms of sheer top notch timewasting, in my first year of android / iPod ownership I didn't find a single android game that could compete with even the top 20, 30 or - hell - maybe even 50 games I got off of the app store. 1 or 2 of the android games were playable, tbf most were just disappointing gash.
> 
> ...


 
I think because there is less control you have to look a bit harder for apps...to me gaming is less of an issue, never been intrested in a portable consol, though with the low price points I've had indulged in a few.

Hadn't heard about the extra charges before, thank you, I'll stay sharp.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


>


 
What's with the eyeroll. I make a valid point. If you want to live in a land of fairies, unicorns and other such fluffy nonsense get an iPhone.  If you want freedom build your phone to your taste go for Android,  yes its a bit gritty I grant you, but I'd rather that than be locked into Apples fascist ways.

I mean you can't even change the battery on an iPhone.  You have send to Apple for this very simple procedure.

Nah I think I stick with Android thanks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 5, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I think because there is less control you have to look a bit harder for apps...to me gaming is less of an issue, never been intrested in a portable consol, though with the low price points I've had indulged in a few.
> 
> Hadn't heard about the extra charges before, thank you, I'll stay sharp.



Going fer a shit with a mobile phone game has been at the heart of much of my creative work. Fantastic break. When I dropped my phone in the John with 10 days left til my masters deadline, I ran out to get another (cheap) phone so's I had something to play on when I needed a break. My work died until I'd done so


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> What's with the eyeroll. I make a valid point. If you want to live in a land of fairies, unicorns and other such fluffy nonsense get an iPhone.  If you want freedom build your phone to your taste go for Android,  yes its a bit gritty I grant you, but I'd rather that than be locked into Apples fascist ways.
> 
> I mean you can't even change the battery on an iPhone.  You have send to Apple for this very simple procedure.
> 
> Nah I think I stick with Android thanks.


 
I'm an android fan, but it's nowhere near as open source as you may think.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 5, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> I mean you can't even change the battery on an iPhone.  You have send to Apple for this very simple procedure.


 
When the screen on my iPad got scratched, the shop replaced it for a brand spanking new one, no questions asked. 

IMO that is ridiculous - and that kinda service must add something on to the cost. But I do kinda wonder if any other providers out there would provide an even vaguely analogous level of customer service?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 5, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Going fer a shit with a mobile phone game has been at the heart of much of my creative work. Fantastic break. When I dropped my phone in the John with 10 days left til my masters deadline, I ran out to get another (cheap) phone so's I had something to play on when I needed a break. My work died until I'd done so


 
Blimey _ I made the mistake of getting MAME and R-Type, lots of dissertation time lost to that!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> This rabid hatred you have of all things Apple and iOS is tiresome sometimes.


Yes. Can't you just feel the "rabid hatred" for Apple in my posts? 



editor said:


> The iPhone4 is a fantastic phone. One of the very best money can buy.





editor said:


> The iPad 2 is easily the best all round package for people that want a largish screen tablet.





editor;11302079]The iPad is easily the best all-round big screen package...[/QUOTE][QUOTE=editor said:


> Just so that it sinks in, I'll say it again: I think the iPhone 4 is a great phone - easily one of the very best available.



And I bought an iPhone 3GS too!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Yes. Can't you just feel the "rabid hatred" for Apple in my posts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why do you come into every Apple/iPhone/iPad thread and start posting about how terrible they are, and take every opportunity to post negative news stories about them where ever you find them?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Then why do you come into every Apple/iPhone/iPad thread and start posting about how terrible they are, and take every opportunity to post negative news stories about them where ever you find them?


 
One does wonder...waving the fig leaf of owning a 3GS for a few weeks a year ago doesn't cut it in terms of adding balance to the almost constant barrage of anti Apple postings. But hey ho it's his website he can behave how he wishes!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> One does wonder...waving the fig leaf of owning a 3GS for a few weeks..


*Six months* actually. I've only just finished paying for it too.




But seeing as you've decided to shove in your oar, perhaps you could point me in the direction of all these "rabid anti Apple" comments in this thread please?  

I've only expressed the opinion that I believe that the platform is worse for not offering built in Flash support - an opinion shared by an awful lot of Apple users.


Kid_Eternity said:


> But hey ho it's his website he can behave how he wishes!


Sorry, what point are you trying to make here?  Spit it out.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> Then why do you come into every Apple/iPhone/iPad thread and start posting about how terrible they are, and take every opportunity to post negative news stories about them where ever you find them?


Where have I said that the iPad is "terrible," please?

Oh, and in case you hadn't noticed, this isn't a "Apple/iPhone/iPad" thread either. But here's my last post in a Mac thread:


> This is a *great* program on the PC:
> 
> 
> > CCleaner for Mac clears out the system crap in one click – and it’s free
> > http://www.wirefresh.com/ccleaner-for-mac-clears-out-the-system-crap-in-one-click-and-its-free/


Yep. That's rabid alright.


----------



## revol68 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd suggest it's cos no other brand has such rabid fan boys and other cretins with an emotional investment in the brand.

I mean how many threads are there slagging off Microsoft and no one who owns an xbox or pc feels the need to defend let alone identify themselves with the shower of cunts.

Basically no other company is as symbolic of smug, self satisfied, "enlightened" consumerism as Apple. Apple have set themselves up as a lifestyle brand, they have successfully made themselves the poster boys for the Zeitgeist and so are loathed and loved for things way beyond their actual technology.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I'd suggest it's cos no other brand has such rabid fan boys and other cretins with an emotional investment in the brand.
> 
> I mean how many threads are there slagging off Microsoft and no one who owns an xbox or pc feels the need to defend let alone identify themselves with the shower of cunts.
> 
> Basically no other company is as symbolic of smug, self satisfied, "enlightened" consumerism as Apple. Apple have set themselves up as a lifestyle brand, they have successfully made themselves the poster boys for the Zeitgeist and so are loathed and loved for things way beyond their actual technology.


 
Well said sir.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 6, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm an android fan, but it's nowhere near as open source as you may think.


 
Yes but I can't see Apple letting you flash roms on the iPhone.  My HTC Desire is running CyanogenMod 7 Android 2.3.3 now, I was free to upgrade my rom.  CyanogenMod was built from the open source code released from Google. Can you fiddle with the iPhone like that? I don't think so. Are people free to modify iOS? No. You use what Apple tells you to use.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Yes but I can't see Apple letting you flash roms on the iPhone.  My HTC Desire is running CyanogenMod 7 Android 2.3.3 now, I was free to upgrade my rom.  CyanogenMod was built from the open source code released from Google. Can you fiddle with the iPhone like that? I don't think so. Are people free to modify iOS? No. You use what Apple tells you to use.


 
Yes it's called jailbreaking, although apple make it harder to do. That said, some Android phone make have started locking the bootloads, to make it harder to do this, HTC tried for a while, but luckily abandoned the idea.


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 6, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Yes it's called jailbreaking, although apple make it harder to do. That said, some Android phone make have started locking the bootloads, to make it harder to do this, HTC tried for a while, but luckily abandoned the idea.


 
They knew it's a big selling point. People like to have freedom in how they wish to setup there phones. 

That said I admire the Mac. My dad uses Photoshop on it and it's far superior to it's Windows counterpart. Personally I'm happy with Ubuntu but that's me. Microsoft are becoming outdated a bit now. Google's and Apples stars are rising now, in my humble opinion.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> I use Flash to view TVCatchup and BBC news videos pretty much every day.



Both of which work fine on iOS devices. Just to be clear, tvcatchup isnt actually an app either, i runs like a webapp which were used on the original iPhone before we had the app store. 

I dont think ed's the one taking the rabid apple baiting people are talking about, he's generally got a pretty well rounded view of tech imho. 

However other peoples reactions can be a bit childish and juvenile. TBH can we just have an apple hat0r thread, where the hat0r's can go in and say stuff like



> OMGZ!!111!!!! have you seen steve jobbs trousers? He obviosuly has to wear them so high so he can feel his iphone against his balls.



etc etc.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> What's with the eyeroll. I make a valid point. If you want to live in a land of fairies, unicorns and other such fluffy nonsense get an iPhone.  If you want freedom build your phone to your taste go for Android,  yes its a bit gritty I grant you, but I'd rather that than be locked into Apples fascist ways.
> 
> I mean you can't even change the battery on an iPhone.  You have send to Apple for this very simple procedure.
> 
> Nah I think I stick with Android thanks.


 
The eye-roll was at your massively simplistic "Apple are mean, Google/Samsung/HTC/etc are crusaders for a free, just and open world" sentiment. Apple are bunch of fuckwits, Google are a bunch of fuckwits, Samsung are a bunch of fuckwits and HTC are a bunch of fuckwits. They are corporations. That's how they roll.

Apple made the decision to lock down every aspect of their phone and tablet products to preserve as good a user experience as possible. A catch-all method of filtering out the dross that blights Android's app store, if you will. This bothers a small minority of people who feel it goes against person's right to do what they wish with a product they've purchased. It's not an unfair statement - in principle I agree - however the vast majority of people are just happy that they can use a device with an exceptional user experience. They don't give a monkeys that certain apps are banned or that they can't overclock their CPU. Why would they?

I don't think you're wrong for choosing Android for it's more open nature, but I do think you're wrong for thinking Apple are 'fascist'. Their whole 'm.o.' is to create shiny stuff that works really nice for a premium price. They don't give a shit about 'freedom' - they're neither for nor against. They just want to make a fuck load of money. Just like Google, Samsung, HTC and all the other smartphone players.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 6, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> How is it "difficult"?
> 
> You just tap on the general area, and drag the cursor to where you want it using the magnifying glass to see where it is.



 thankyou! I never realised you could do that, I always wondered what the magnifying glass was for, other than close up on a bit that you could do by pinching the screen anyway


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2011)

I get asked this question a lot. I answer as follows:

Are you a tech dunce with money to spare? Get an iPhone as they idiot proof everything. 

Do you have some geek skills or want something they will do stuff how you want it not how someone else has decided (and don't mind spending time setting it all up)? Get an Android phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> A catch-all method of filtering out the dross that blights Android's app store, if you will.


A point of fact: the iPhone App Store also has a ton of shite apps (1,000+ approved fart apps, for example), and - more worryingly - apps can be banned or later removed from the store for no other reason that it offends Apple's tight-laced morality.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I dont think ed's the one taking the rabid apple baiting people are talking about, he's generally got a pretty well rounded view of tech imho.


Thank you for a sensible comment at last! I do get a bit fed up constantly being accused of 'rabidly hating' Apple, because it's simply not true. In fact, I have constantly and consistently praised their products.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

the last few times a group of us have tried to find something out or do something with an app, Android has been far more useful than iphone.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> A point of fact: the iPhone App Store also has a ton of shite apps (1,000+ approved fart apps, for example), and - more worryingly - apps can be banned or later removed from the store for no other reason that it offends Apple's tight-laced morality.


 
Well, yes, there is that. But, really, their app store is a pleasure to use. Android's is a pain.

And Android sucks for games and 'official apps'.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, yes, there is that. But, really, their app store is a pleasure to use. Android's is a pain.
> 
> And Android sucks for games and 'official apps'.


The iPhone is still better for games, but I can't think of any official apps I'm missing, or why you think the Android store is a pain. I can install apps directly on to my phone by clicking on my desktop's browser - how easy is that?!

And, of course, I get to use homescreen widgets while iPhone users are compelled to keep clicking away for info.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Well, yes, there is that. But, really, their app store is a pleasure to use. Android's is a pain.
> 
> And Android sucks for games and 'official apps'.


 
I can't remember the last time I used the app store on my phone. It's a lot easier to do via my browser.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 6, 2011)

On a somewhat related note, I'm looking to upgrade from my Desire. I'm sticking with Android, but as lovely as the Sensation and Galaxy look, I'm not keen on their large size. The Desire size is enough for me, I looked at the Desire S, but I'd prefer something with a faster spec. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> On a somewhat related note, I'm looking to upgrade from my Desire. I'm sticking with Android, but as lovely as the Sensation and Galaxy look, I'm not keen on their large size. The Desire size is enough for me, I looked at the Desire S, but I'd prefer something with a faster spec.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 The Motorola Atrix is fairly compact (4" screen) and I think the LG Optimus 2x is smaller than the Galaxy too (both dual core). Best thing is to have a play in a shop. I think I'm getting used to the idea of a larger screen now so I'll probably go with the Samsung.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 6, 2011)

HTC Sensation has a nice spec.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 6, 2011)

Two things put me off the large screen - the extra battery suckage and bulky pocket syndrome. 

Motorola and smartphone, now that's new one! But I'll check it out.


----------



## Cid (Jun 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> I'd suggest it's cos no other brand has such rabid fan boys and other cretins with an emotional investment in the brand.
> 
> I mean how many threads are there slagging off Microsoft and no one who owns an xbox or pc feels the need to defend let alone identify themselves with the shower of cunts.



You can't seriously be arguing that there isn't a streak of fanatical loyalism in the console game market, may not be many on here, but they certainly exist. PCs less so, but that's because anyone serious about PCs will build their own or get a custom spec one. 



> Basically no other company is as symbolic of smug, self satisfied, "enlightened" consumerism as Apple. Apple have set themselves up as a lifestyle brand, they have successfully made themselves the poster boys for the Zeitgeist and so are loathed and loved for things way beyond their actual technology.



Unlike google, who's yearly stats summary is actually called Zeitgeist... Google fans can be just as uncritically loyal, they're just not visible - you don't have google stores for people to queue outside. I use both, Apple's restrictiveness pisses me off sometimes, but google's near monopoly on information is in many ways more disturbing.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Two things put me off the large screen - the extra battery suckage and bulky pocket syndrome.
> 
> Motorola and smartphone, now that's new one! But I'll check it out.


 
I agree totally. The Desire HD is far to big for casual pocket carrying. I don't want to appear to be wearing jodhpurs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I agree totally. The Desire HD is far to big for casual pocket carrying. I don't want to appear to be wearing jodhpurs.


 
Do you where skinny jeans or something? 

If anything I find it easier in the pocket then my Touch HD with a 3.7" screen as it's that much thinner.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> Do you where skinny jeans or something?
> 
> If anything I find it easier in the pocket then my Touch HD with a 3.7" screen as it's that much thinner.


 
I would look mental in skinny jeans..

the best phone i ever had was this 





but thats rubbish at doing anything other than what a phone does.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Two things put me off the large screen - the extra battery suckage and bulky pocket syndrome.
> 
> Motorola and smartphone, now that's new one! But I'll check it out.


The Galaxy apparently has a pretty good battery life and some reviewers have commented that it's so thin and light that they found themselves checking their pockets to see if it was still there. They may be getting a bit carried away there but it certainly feels a lot lighter than my Desire.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I would look mental in skinny jeans..
> 
> the best phone i ever had was this
> 
> ...


I had that phone. It was fucking shit.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 6, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I agree totally. The Desire HD is far to big for casual pocket carrying. I don't want to appear to be wearing jodhpurs.


 
The Desire HD is tiny compared to my Dell StreakStreak and I have no issues pocketing it. Don't notice it any more than I did my iPhone. 

Battery lasts two days, n' all.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw an SII yesterday. Stupidly thin, very light and oh what a screen! I wanted one but i'm being sensible now for a while...


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't get the fuss manufacturers make over weight either. I am a strong lad, I can manage an extra 10g


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Thank you for a sensible comment at last! I do get a bit fed up constantly being accused of 'rabidly hating' Apple, because it's simply not true. In fact, I have constantly and consistently praised their products.


 
I always had the impression you were a mac computer user, correct me if im wrong though.

Moving on:

Also the being a 'technical dunce with money to spare' earlier in the thread. I dont know whether its about being a technical dunce, its more whether your prefer the design and interface of one, or the hardware features of the other. What I find irritating is if i got an android phone, a new and better one would probably come out in weeks, where as with the iphone at least Ill have a top notch phone for a good few months in the grand scheme of the iOS operating system.

I like the iOS software, because I do like to tinker and as I've got a pretty good knowledge of the OSX system, I can see some of the similarities between the design of the 2. 

What it really boils down to with me is that im a mac user at home and work, the apple subsidiary products beyond Computer hardware and software fits very well into the tech life that I live. I dont feel like I should be expected to constantly justify my choice in technology when I've come simply to discuss that one particular OS/Phone/Computer or whatever....... it does get a bit tiresome no?


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh FFS... now I'm leaning to the Galaxy 

Best deal appears with Three at the moment.  Are they still shit, or have they improved in recent years? I don't know anyone on Three!...


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Oh FFS... now I'm leaning to the Galaxy
> 
> Best deal appears with Three at the moment.  Are they still shit, or have they improved in recent years? I don't know anyone on Three!...


 
I believe they've got better. But I had such a shit time with them I wouldn't go back out of principle.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 6, 2011)

Yet another awesome SII deal: http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...t-1gb-internet-for-27-month-www-afford/951622

Total cost of a 900 min / unlimited text / 1GB plan for 2 years + phone: £576 Might also come with a free ipod shuffle, which is nice.

Three are a bit crap, they've been ok recently but I don't trust them to stay that way.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I always had the impression you were a mac computer user, correct me if im wrong though.


No, I'm not, although I've used them a fair bit in the past and find them every bit as good/bad/brilliant/annoying as their Windows counterparts.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I always had the impression you were a mac computer user, correct me if im wrong though.


No, I'm not, although I've used them a fair bit in the past and find them every bit as good/bad/brilliant/annoying as their Windows counterparts.


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 6, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Yet another awesome SII deal: http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sam...t-1gb-internet-for-27-month-www-afford/951622
> 
> Total cost of a 900 min / unlimited text / 1GB plan for 2 years + phone: £576 Might also come with a free ipod shuffle, which is nice.
> 
> Three are a bit crap, they've been ok recently but I don't trust them to stay that way.


 
That's the deal I was referring to in my previous post!  Seems pretty sweet, but as I've mentioned, Three network is very unchartered territory...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 6, 2011)

Thought it might be. 

I swore i wouldn't use 3 again after the last time I went with them, now i'm not so sure. While they're far from the best network they are dirt cheap and unless you get lucky they are the best value.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> No, I'm not, although I've used them a fair bit in the past and find them every bit as good/bad/brilliant/annoying as their Windows counterparts.


 
Apologies.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Apologies.


If you'd like to send me a new Macbook Air as way of compensation, I'm sure that would be agreeable all round.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 6, 2011)

sumimasen said:


> Oh FFS... now I'm leaning to the Galaxy
> 
> Best deal appears with Three at the moment.  Are they still shit, or have they improved in recent years? I don't know anyone on Three!...


 
The coverage is a shit load better then it was a few years ago. The nightmare begins if you do need to speak to customer support.


----------



## zit (Jun 7, 2011)

I've never once been bothered by the lack of flash on my iPhone 4.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

zit said:


> I've never once been bothered by the lack of flash on my iPhone 4.


 
I was never bothered by not having web access on my phone, until I got a phone that could do it.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I was never bothered by not having web access on my phone, until I got a phone that could do it.


----------



## zit (Jun 7, 2011)

Ha-haa.

My PC's have supported flash for years yet I've always kept it disabled.


----------

